

Stripe Support Problems - jhonovich

I have heard great things about Stripe overall so I am very surprised about how many support problems we are having.<p>First, Stripe support is via support@stripe.com. There is no ticketing or tracking that the user can see or cite. This appears to be making it difficult for Stripe support to track or find our requests &#x2F; emails.<p>Second, there is no phone support. Combined with the delays and difficulties getting a response from the support email, makes it very difficult.<p>The only real time support I found was via IRC but the Stripe developers emphasized that they are there for technical questions, not customer support. When asking them for help, they repeatedly said &#x27;be patient&#x27;.<p>Finally, I cross referenced Twitter to see that Stripe deals with customers regulary complaining about difficulties in getting responses from support, often for days.<p>Again I know Stripe is well respected Y Combinator company, so I would expect better from them.<p>Anyone experienced similar issues? Anyone who can help pass this on to Stripe management?
======
jhonovich
Update from Stripe on problems with support requests / ticketing:

"There are, however, a couple situations that might cause issues. For example:

\-- If you write in multiple times, multiple tickets will be created \-- If
the subject is changed in the middle of a conversation, a new thread will be
created"

~~~
jeffmould
The longest I have waited is about 3 days and the shortest was about 2 hours.
Although, I haven't had but 3-4 customer support issues at most though. I
really don't mind the wait, but not knowing or having a way to track status is
frustrating.

That update answer though is the result of the initial problem you brought up.
People get frustrated when they don't hear anything and email again which
appears to add to the problem. The issue with subject being changed can be
solved, or at least significantly reduced, fairly easily by using a trouble
ticket system that automatically adds a ticket number. The update seems to
confirm your initial assumption that whatever system they are currently using
is simply not working for the size of their company and the number of requests
they are receiving. I was looking at their Twitter feed based on your comment
and was actually amazed at how much of a problem it apparently is for them.

